# Problème accès site internet sous MAC OS X 10.5



## just1 (1 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis nouveau sur ce forum mais je suis l'actualité mac quotidiennement sur ce site

Je viens vers vous car j'ai besoin d'aide
Je suis sous mac os x 10.5 Leopard avec un iMac.

Lorsque je veux par exemple me connecter au site internet _www.insee.fr_ ou www.*sirene*.tm.fr la page reste blanche et est indiquée en "cours de chargement" et ne s'ouvre jamais (meme au bout de 3heures) :mouais:

Ceci est valable aussi bien sur Firefox que sur Safari!

Par contre, et c'est ceci que je ne comprends pas, si je tente de me connecter à ces deux sites via mon iPhone, il s'affiche immédiatement....

Je ne comprends vraiment pas 

J'espère que quelqu'un va pouvoir m'aider car je sais plus quoi faire
J'ai vraiment besoin d'acceder à ces sites...

Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide

A bientôt

Just1


----------



## kisco (1 Avril 2009)

Salut,

Sur la page d'aide de leur site, ils indiquent bien que c'est compatible avec Firefox, mais aussi Opera.

Tu peux essayer avec cet autre navigateur, cela ne coûte rien 

Sinon, as-tu bien activé le javascript et autres fonctions avancées des navigateurs (cookies, etc) ? (voir leurs préférences).

Reste aussi la solution de les contacter, il y a un lien sur la page que j'ai indiquée.

Bizarre tout ça, mais là je suis sous Windows, et je ne vois aucun problème.


----------



## just1 (1 Avril 2009)

Merci de ta réponse rapide

En fait, je n'arrive même pas à accéder à la page via le lien que tu m'as donné
Concernant les options firefox et safari tout est bien activé.

Peut être que sur d'autres sites que les deux que j'ai précédemment cités, il se passera la même chose...

J'ai plus l'impression que cela provient de mon ordinateur plutôt que de leur site...

Merci


----------



## fanougym (1 Avril 2009)

Sous safari 4 béta, imac 10.5.6, aucun soucis d'accès à ces deux sites (même si ton lien vers sirene est faux ...)

Voir du côté des mises à jour ...


----------



## just1 (1 Avril 2009)

Je viens juste d'installer la beta de safari version 4 et c'est exactement pareil...
Je n'ai pas accès à ces sites internet...
Ça dois donc venir de mon mac
Si quelqu'un a une idée....

Merci


----------



## fanougym (1 Avril 2009)

tu es bien en 10.5.6 ?
voir aussi dans tes prefs/ sécurité ... cf image.


----------



## just1 (1 Avril 2009)

Oui je suis bien en 10.5.6
J'ai bien vérifié mon option sécurité dans mes préférences safari et j'ai bien la même chose que ton image...

Je ne comprends pas!
En tout cas merci de te donner tant de mal pour moi


----------



## 69macos (22 Mai 2009)

Je rencontre le même problème ( Imac macos 10.4) avec le site INSEE depuis quelques semaines. Auparavant tout était OK

Après analyse,

1 -  ce n'est pas du au navigateur : 

- OK avec safari 4 sous Windows
- ne fonctionne pas avec Firefox sous macOS

2 - Ce n'est pas du au matériel ni paramètrage ( sauf modif site insee) : essai sur un autre mac avec safari 3 et firefox : ne fonctionne pas.

Conclusion : il a du survenir une modif soit sur le site INSEE soit du fait d'un patch MacOs.

- pas de solution pour l'instant. Il serait interessant que d'autres personnes essayent de se connecter.


----------



## 69macos (24 Mai 2009)

just1 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je suis nouveau sur ce forum mais je suis l'actualité mac quotidiennement sur ce site
> 
> Je viens vers vous car j'ai besoin d'aide
> ...


Bonjour,
Une autre précision : votre fournisseur d'accès est il orange ?

J'ai réussi à me connecter à Insee sur un mac sous os 10.5 safari 3 à la Fnac


----------



## Aliboron (24 Mai 2009)

Je ne sais pas si la question est toujours d'actualité mais, en ce qui me concerne (Safari 3.2.3 ou Firefox 3.0.1 / Mac OS X.5.7) je n'ai pas de souci particulier pour accéder aux sites www.insee.fr ou www.sirene.tm.fr Je ne suis pas chez Orange mais chez Free, si ça peut avoir une importance.

Peut-être faut-il vérifier que les DNS renseignée dans le panneau de préférences "Réseau" sont bien ceux qui conviennent en fonction de vos FAI respectifs...


----------



## citi-one (6 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, J'ai également le même problème d'accès au site INSEE, je suis sur Léopard 10.5.7, chez Orange mais je ne vois en quoi ça pourrait empêcher l'accès, étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de problème avec aucun autre site. 
Si quelqu'un a trouvé la solution...


----------



## Aliboron (6 Juin 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



citi-one a dit:


> J'ai également le même problème d'accès au site INSEE, ...


Même question : les DNS sont-ils correctement renseignés (dans le panneau de préférences "Réseau") ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2009)

J'ai le même problème (10.5.7, Safari 4 et Firefox 3.0.10) et je suis chez Orange.

Quant aux DNS, ça a l'air normal et de toutes façons on n'a pas à s'en occuper.


----------



## Flüchtling (5 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème et ceci uniquement sur le site INSEE.
Le problème ne vient pas des DNS (c'est la première chose à laquelle j'avais pensé) puisque j'ai tenté de me connecter directement avec l'adresse IP du site et ça ne fonctionne pas.
Ce qui est surprenant en revanche c'est que lorsque l'on ping via les utilitaires réseau sur le site la réponse du serveur est correcte (10 paquets envoyés 10 reçus aucune perte). 
J'ai tenté avec Camino, Firefox, Safari, impossible de se connecter. 
Sur PC Windows, il n'y a aucun problème.
Le problème se situerait sans doute au niveau d'une particularité du site et de l'affichage sur mac.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2009)

Mac OS X 10.5.7 Safari 4.0.1

Accès au site INSEE sans problème.

Pareil pour Camino 1.6.8, Firefox 3.5, OmniWeb 5.9.2, Opera 9.64.


----------



## pimprenelle75 (5 Juillet 2009)

bonjour

mac os 10.5.7 et safari 4.
Aucun problème pour le site de l'insee; en revanche pour sirene, accès non trouvé en utilisant ton lien, mais avec celui ci :
http://www.sirene.fr/
As tu essayé de voir si tu avais un problème pour accéder à d'autres sites?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juillet 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mac OS X 10.5.7 Safari 4.0.1
> 
> Accès au site INSEE sans problème.
> 
> Pareil pour Camino 1.6.8, Firefox 3.5, OmniWeb 5.9.2, Opera 9.64.



Pour répondre à l'interrogation de 69MacOS : Orange.


----------



## shunleeloo (21 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai le même problème. Mac OS 10.5.7, safari 4.0.2, fournisseur d'accès : Orange.
Impossible de se connecter sur le site de l'insee depuis plusieurs semaines. 
Cela me pose un très gros problème puisque mon boulot nécessite que je me connecte à ce site 3 ou 4 fois par semaine...
J'ai vu que plusieurs personnes avaient exactement le même problème, 
quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé une solution ? 

D'avance merci pour vos réponses...


----------



## terces1712 (21 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Télécharger Camino  et dès l'ouverture faire un essai sur le site bloqué.
Bonne chance.


----------



## shunleeloo (21 Août 2009)

Je viens de télécharger Camino, 
pas plus de succès qu'avec Safari ou Firefox...


----------



## terces1712 (21 Août 2009)

Quelle config ?


----------



## shunleeloo (21 Août 2009)

Leopard 10.5.7


----------



## terces1712 (21 Août 2009)

Sur quelle config ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------

D'accord pour l'OS mais le matériel ?


----------



## shunleeloo (21 Août 2009)

Imac 20'' 
(CSD 2.4G 1GB 250Go SD)


----------



## webmestre insee.fr (8 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je fais partie de léquipe dadministration du site insee.fr. À ma connaissance, cela concerne les personnes se connectant à partir dun Macintosh sous X.4 ou X.5 avec une LiveBox Orange. Voici comment procéder pour accéder au site insee.fr dans ce cas.

1/ Sur votre Macintosh : ouvrir menu Pomme/Préférences système/Réseau.

1er cas : vous utilisez une connexion Ethernet :
Afficher « Ethernet intégré » puis aller sur l'onglet « Ethernet » (« Avancé » sous X.5).
Modifier le MTU manuellement : choisir 1468.
Puis « appliquer ».

2ème cas : vous utilisez une connexion WIFI :
Effectuer une mise à jour de Léopard pour être sous X.5.3 (ou ultérieures)
L'onglet Ethernet en mode wifi n'apparaît que si le client est en X.5.3
Sélectionner l'onglet « Ethernet » dans « Avancé ».
Choisir configurer  « Manuellement », fixer le MTU à 1468.
Puis « appliquer ».

2/ Redémarrer et vérifier que le paramètre a bien conservé la valeur de 1468. Vous pouvez alors vous connecter.

Si le problème persiste, nhésitez pas à contacter lInsee via ce questionnaire : http://www.insee.fr/fr/publications-et-services/formulaire.asp?page=services/contact.htm&cate=reclamations
 
Cordialement,

L'équipe d'administration du site www.insee.fr


----------



## shunleeloo (8 Septembre 2009)

ça marche ! Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2009)

Je confirme que ça marche. Merci !


----------



## stephane6646 (26 Septembre 2009)

J'ai eu le meme probleme: et ça marche maintenant en suivant ces indications! merci!


----------



## 69macos (23 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, je remercie l'administrateur du site  INSEE.

Malheureusement, la manip indiquée ne donne rien, peut etre du fait que je suis sous macos 10.4 et non 10.5. Est ce le cas d'après vos infos ?

De plus, comme je ne peux me connecter sur le site INSEE, le formulaire de "réclamation".......

A bientot.


----------



## 69macos (25 Octobre 2009)

69macos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout d'abord, je remercie l'administrateur du site  INSEE.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Complément :

Après essai sur une liaison filaire entre box Orange  et mac, Ca marche effectivement !
Mon problème vient de ce que je n'arrive pas à modifier le MTU dans le cadre de ma liaison WIFI.


----------



## crodile (25 Octobre 2009)

bonjour,

j'avais le meme probleme d'acces a un site particulier (archives du 06). j'ai applique la recette donnee par insee et ca marche !

(snow leo et livebox orange)


----------



## Datavinn (3 Novembre 2009)

Un grand merci à l'admin insee, ça marche impec sous firefox ! (Leopard 10.5.8 - wifi - Livebox orange)

Mais je reste très étonné de devoir faire cette manipulation pour un simple site. :mouais:


----------



## steelstone (3 Février 2010)

j'ai eu le même pb avec un LB orange, avec la nouvelle config, c'est enfin ok !!!
merci beaucoup


----------



## sorcierecamo (24 Août 2010)

J'ai utilisé votre tutoriel qui m'a en quelque sorte sauvé la vie, donc MERCIIIII !


----------



## meschezabeel (22 Décembre 2011)

Je relance le sujet tardivement.

J'ai le même problème d'accès à certains sites.

J'ai suivi les manipulation du webmestre de l'INSEE et j'allais le remercier de me "sauver la vie", mais hélas, après une connexion en changeant le MTU, le problème est revenu.

N'y aurait-il pas sur mon mac, (Lion) un fichier qui mémorise pour l'accés à certains sites ?

Franchement je regrette le passage à Lion, car avant tout allait bien.

Help, s'il vous plait.

Merci
Stéphane


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Décembre 2011)

webmestre insee.fr a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je fais partie de l&#8217;équipe d&#8217;administration du site insee.fr. À ma connaissance, cela concerne les personnes se connectant à partir d&#8217;un Macintosh sous X.4 ou X.5 avec une LiveBox Orange. Voici comment procéder pour accéder au site insee.fr dans ce cas.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Oui, c'est bien d'indiquer aux utilisateurs du site de se connecter en faisant une modif de leur configuration réseau, mais c'est plutôt à l'hébergeur du site de faire le nécessaire en configurant correctement ses équipements.
Ce pb de taille de MTU survient quand on traverse des tunnels protocolaires qui modifient la taille des encapsulations.

Il y a plusieurs façons de régler le pb:

Soit sur les équipements réseaux traversés, par exemple sur des routeurs en positionnant sur les interfaces en entrée le paramètre "tcp adjust-mss 1452" (1452 est l'exemple le plus courant).

L'autre solution, si le pb n'est pas sur un routeur de l' hébergeur, c'est de faire la modif de taille de MTU sur la (les) machine qui héberge le site de l'insee.
La taille de MTU est négociée entre le client et le seveur à l'établissement d'une session TCP.
Si la modif de taille de MTU était faite côté Insee, les utilisateurs n'auraient pas à le faire de leur côté.
Ce qui serait nettement mieux...
Sans compter que l'utilisateur lambda ne va pas sur les forums techniques pour régler le pb


Dans tous les cas de figure, ce n'est pas à l'utilisateur de s'adapter aux spécificités réseau des serveurs...
Maintenant, quand on ne peut pas accéder à un site, et qu'on ne peut pas joindre les administarteurs de ce dernier, on peut tenter de faire la modif côté  utilisateur pour voir si c'est ça.


----------

